# Hay barn rent price



## MIHay

So a guy down te road from me stopped by awhile back and told me about a few a barns he has that he rents out in case i need storage for my hay. As it turns out our two barns are pretty full at the moment and suddenly I find myself in need of more hay storage as we prepare to take off our large first cutting in a few days. The guy has several old barns, dirt floors, some with open sides, but all have solid roofs I believe. I have yet to make it down to check them out, he says he wants $50/month for rental of (I think) all of the barns. I know without exact square fottage numbers and more details it is hard for everyone to give thoughts, but do you guys think $59/month would be a fair rental price for the barns or do you think that is a bit high for some old barns. Im pretty sure they sot empty most of the time. I was thinking maybe I offer him a lower number per month if I rent for a year? I would be storing any overflow that I have in his barns if I do rent from him. Any thoughts/comments appreciated


----------



## bool

It would take a lot of months rent to build one barn.

Roger


----------



## somedevildawg

That's dirt cheap.....I pay much more than that for storage. The biggest consideration is, are they convienent to you.....also ask that cat if he has any old barns in South Georgia


----------



## endrow

If they are two stories or Bank Barns make sure the floors are safe


----------



## MIHay

Im pretty sure they are not bank barns. And they are no more inconvenient than mine. Sounds like its a pretty good deal. He might even give me a discount if i pay him up front for a years worth since i think they sit empty a lot. Ill get more details to share on it soon


----------



## glasswrongsize

Not counting taxes and possible repairs, my new barn costs me $.28 per bale to store hay if I keep it FULL for 20 years...taxes and repairs would be a couple of more cents.

Based on my figures and if his barns would hold more than 2500ish bales and keep the weather off of them, I would put the $600 in his hand before someone else does or he concludes that he is too cheap.

Mark


----------



## MrLuggs

I think on the local custom work rates it is 50c/sqft/year for storage, around these parts at least.


----------



## slowzuki

Here you pay about 1$ per square foot per year.


----------

